# Crochet hook cushions



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I bought some cushions that came in a package with several sizes. They weren't what I had in mind. Too small/short and not much cushion. I want something more like what fits on pencils(longer to fit on crochet hooks).

Herrschner's has some that look like what I want, but I was hoping to find them someplace where the shipping is more reasonable.(USPS first class) I don't need anymore yarn just want to buy some hook cushions.

Anybody know of an online store that carries cushiony cushions? I've looked at Boye and Susan Bates type but they look thin. Has anybody tried those and how would you rate their cushioning?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've not used them, but I've seen the cushions. Perhaps you could make your own using pieces of foam? maybe those long "noodle" things that kids use in swimming pools....I know that's the sort of cushion feel, or compression, that the cushions for pens use.

wouldn't have to cut them, either. just stick the hook into the piece...it should just poke right in maybe?

sorry I'm not more help on this...hopefully someone here will have a better answer


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Walmart carries these, and they are very comfortable. I'll bet you could get the manufacturer's info from the wally world site and get them from someplace with a better reputation.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Thanks WA and Ninn.
The foam on the pool noodles isn't a bad idea. I'm having trouble envisioning getting it down to the size I want. I've thought of cutting the pencil ones down and taping, but I don't want to end up with a sticky film on my hands or hooks.

I've been wanting them for awhile now, so I decided more yarn what will it hurt? smile
I decided to try the Boye and Susan Bate comfort grip and see if it does make holding the hook less strainful. 

If anybody is considering cushions don't bother with the multi-pack type. Small grape colored ones.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

to shape the noodles....use a sharp exacto type knife. cut a square shape (long and slender) and then take off the corners so you have an 8 sided thing. that will feel nice in your hand, I think. hmm....

or....what about a 3x3 piece of the foam stuff they have now for cutouts? start it off with a piece of tape on the hook, then roll the hook up in the foam...like "pigs in a blanket". use a double sided tape on the inside of the end to keep it in place...or a bit of Aleen's glue would work well.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I use the foam hair rollers. Just remove the plastic center piece and slide the crochet hook through.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I spotted this in the magazine, Crochet World.

www.elegganthooks.com


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

My hook cushions arrived, plus hubby brought 2 size sets home.

The end result Boye vs Susan Bates vs Happy Hookers?
They are all the same...buy the cheapest price and size for hooks you want them to fit.

BTW, the cushions are exactly what I had hoped for but the photos are poor indicators of what's being purchased. Cushions out the kazoo. Bought them for the smallest to up to size K. Happy Hooker offers up to K size. The Susan Bate cushion states up to G (large on outside package) but the holes are too big for smaller hooks! Boye makes tiny holes for smaller hooks that hold the hooks sniggly.
I don't recommend changing these cushions from hook to hook! Do use a drop of soap as it makes insertion super easy.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Update.

I don't recommend the Susan Bates cushions. Size large and the package says up to G hook, but it's suppose to be K. It's too loose on a J hook! Love the Happy Hooker cushions both sizes(small and large) and the Boye. (got that for smaller hooks)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I was wandering the toy aisle at Wal-Mart the other day and noticed the nerf type "arrows" or "bullets". I'm thinking that the refil kits for those would be GREAT cushions. You could just push the crochet hook into the cylinder. 

they make them in various densities, btw. anyway. might be something to look at next time you're in a toy store


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I should have patented those years ago! Dang! Missed out on some big bucks there. Long before anybody even thought of them I made mine out of flat foam and tape. The one on my favorite crochet hook has been there for 18 years.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I found these for $2.59 each at AC Moore. They are pretty much a standard size. I bought one for my SIL and she loves it.


----------

